# HTTPClient, Apache, Post method



## Imbecility (10. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wurde heute morgen direkt mal vom chefe ins kalte wasser geworfen und mit den Apachi HTTp components konfrontiert.
So habe mich jetz ein wenig darin eingelesen, muss allerdings feststellen dass mir die API so schnell nciht weiterhilft.
meine Frage: weiß einer, wo und ob es eventuell eine schöne seite gibt, die in der art wie das galileo open book java ist auch eine insel aufgebaut ist und das schön erklärt wird?
Speziell die Post methode wäre vorerst wichtig, wie ich z.B. neue Folders erstellen kann und und und 

Vielen Dank
Schön Grüße


----------



## maki (10. Okt 2011)

Schon mal auf der Homepage gesucht?

Apache HttpComponents

Da  gibt es auch Doku inkl. Beispiele..


----------



## Imbecility (10. Okt 2011)

hab ich mich bereits ein bisschen damit befasst
meine aufgabe lautet derzeit ein folder zu erstellen mit folgenden attributen:

jcrrimaryType=sling:MessageFolder
sling:key=xxxxx
sling:message=yyyyyyy

jetzt habe ich abswolut keine ahnung wo ich anfangen soll mit a)
den informationen zu verwerten und b) benötigten informationen zu sammeln


----------



## maki (10. Okt 2011)

Das hat alles nichts direkt mit HttpComponents zu tun sondern mit Apache Sling.

Soll ich dir nun den Link zur Apache Sling Doku posten oder schaffst du das alleine? 

Genaugenommen hat diese Frage noch nicht mal etwas mit Java zu tun, zumindest bis jetzt.
*verschoben*


----------

